# Celia: 2 years



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello there everyone, its been awhile  I have recently become obsessed with structure of german shepherds, and would love to get a critique of Celia, as a learning experience. I am not planning on breeding her (she is spayed) but i feel that she would be great to get critiqued so i can learn alot about structure. Also, since i have been researching, i have been slightly concerned about her pasterns (whether they are weak or not and that they "rotate") and i do believe that she is cow hocked (i hear this is not a bad trait) i would just like to get second opinions from the experts on this site. I have a decent selection of pictures below (please excuse my poor stacks! xD)


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

It makes me sad to see when no one has answered or commented on a thread (especially an older one like this). To start and kill your own thread in a single post would just be depressing







so let's give our opinions of Celia! 

I can't critique but she looks like a doll







she looks leggy in these pictures but she was young; would it be possible to post any updated pictures?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Dumb auto correct. I promise I typed Celia lol it changed it to Cecilia


----------

